# Gizmo without sub



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

When using the gizmo without a sub are you just supposed to boost the bass level in order to defeat the 100hz crossover? :no clue:


> If there is no subwoofer in your setup, the bass have been designed to give a boost that matches the roll off down to about 48 Hz . At max setting, it will give about a 2-3 dB bump at 48 Hz, relative to 100 Hz. So, with or without a subwoofer, the Gizmo will provide real-world performance.


edit: I ended up setting the bass boost to one position below max by ear, but still would be curious how it works.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm...would be interested in this as well!


----------



## moseboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this the case for all Gizmo versions (a.k.a. 1.0)?


----------

